# Western ultra moved in toledo, oh



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

My truck took a crap and my blade is stranded. I need it moved about 15 miles from west toledo to millbury. Can anyone with an ultra mount three plug give me a hand? Let me know.


----------

